# 1997 NISSAN ALTIMA - STALLING



## DOLORESGEE (Mar 10, 2005)

*PLEAS HELP! 1997 NISSAN ALTIMA - STALLING*

HELP...I have a 1997 Nissan Altima with 130000 miles that has been stalling for two months now. It will drive fine for a couple of days and then start to stall for a day and then run fine again.

The car has had the following done to it:
Tune Up: Replaced Oil Filter, Air Filter, Fuel Filter, Distributor Cap, Distributor 
Rotor, Spark Plugs and Ignition Wire Set. This was done in late November as the car was stalling in the rain.

Replaced temperature coolant sensor in late January 2005.

Drained fuel tank for water in the tank in February 2005.

Replaced Fuel Pump in mid-February 2005.

Replaced Distributor in March 2005.

After all this, the vehicle still stalls. 

Any suggestions...I have it at the mechanic today and he can't seem to locate the problem. I am really discouraged with the car that has performed so well up until it had the tune up in November.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Unfortunately it sounds as though you have been replacing a lot parts that didn't need to be but I will try to help you diagnose this problem.
First all the battery terminal connections should be clean and tight as well as the connections on the engine and body.
Visually inspect the fuel pressure regulator and hoses and check the regulator with an inline pressure gauge connectede between the fuel rail and the filter to test how it holds pressure. With vacuum hose connected at idle it should have approx. 34 psi. With the hose disconnected it should read about 43 psi. Turn off the ignition and let the it sit for an hour or two. The most of the pressure should remain. If any part of the tests fail then replace the regulator.
Check the ECU for codes after it stalls if possible because sometimes the codes can be temporary and they don't always get stored to the long term memory.
Try these for now.

Troy


----------



## francisco006 (Dec 15, 2007)

lol i know its 3 years later but if anyone else runs into this problem the most probable cause is the knock sensor and they go on altimas quite often


----------

